# Speaking of cheese presses...



## JHinCA (Sep 20, 2003)

A few months ago someone (I think it was jerzeygurl?) got a substandard one from a mail order company that sells mostly goat products. She didn't mention the name of the company not wanting to get HT in trouble for bashing. She had a lot of trouble returning it or getting her money back, not sure if that was ever resolved. I got one from the same place that was not great but was functional and am still using it. This model is advertised in the catalog as all stainless steel, food service grade, etc.

My neighbor just got one the same as mine out of that same catalog that is really horrible--like jerzeygurl's. The inside of it has metal burrs and is very rough on food contact surfaces. I can't imagine how they could have sent out something that bad. She has just started the process of trying to get her money back so don't know how that will go.

Anyway, my point is that it looks like your chances are 1 out of 3 of getting a usable stainless steel cheese press of this model from this company. For almost $100 they should be able to do better.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

im using mine not happy ....

never got a call back or reply to email,

the upright screw thingies i can tell will eventually bust they are so flimsy

and have noticed some surface rust on "stainless" steel


----------



## JHinCA (Sep 20, 2003)

My neighbor returned hers and got her money back no problem and has now ordered a one from New England Cheese Supply.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

well im glad they responded back,

they lost a customer with me, i send all my culture and equipment business to cheesemaking.com now, I would love to hear how that press is.

the fact that they sell the thing in the first place makes me doubt all thier products, and the fact that they keep selling it after all the complaints says A LOT.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I thought about this the other day when I sliced my finger open while washing a strainer I had purchased fairly recently. I wondered if it was from the same company. This item has a piece that should have been filed off but was not.


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

Better make that 1 out of 4 chance. I am sure I know which company, and my stainless steel press is rusting....and had burrs...and the pressure guage I paid extra for broke on the third use. The company did not respond to emails and when I called they refused to refund my money because it had been more than 7 days between the time they shipped it and I complained. It took 9 to get here, so apparently I should have hired a postal employee midway to open, inspect, and use it.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I have the stainless press from cheesemaking.com and I love it. it is very nicely made and high quality. The wooden parts are maple and it is sanded and finished and the stainless is smooth and nice. Laser welded, I believe. I highly recommend it if you're looking for a good press. I have made really nice cheeses with mine, and it's easy to "operate". I am satisfied and glad I didn't cheap out on it. If I had paid for that defective press with a credit card, I'd reverse the charges and complain to my cc company. You might want to threaten them with that and see if they do anything about your complaints. That 7 days return policy means nothing to their cc processor.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

RockyGlen said:


> Better make that 1 out of 4 chance. I am sure I know which company, and my stainless steel press is rusting....and had burrs...and the pressure guage I paid extra for broke on the third use. The company did not respond to emails and when I called they refused to refund my money because it had been more than 7 days between the time they shipped it and I complained. It took 9 to get here, so apparently I should have hired a postal employee midway to open, inspect, and use it.


was it FILTHY too 

mine was covered in like black greasy stuff and pitted, hard to get the stuff out of the pits

I called the day i recieved it, got put off promised a call back didnt get it AND i emailed.

i need a couple of pails, which I wont be ordering from that place


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

yes, it was covered in grease. They said that was normal and was to protect the finish during shipping. @@


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh yuck, you guys. My husband called to tell me he ordered one from Hoegger's (I'll say it, I don't care) and I told him to cancel, quick. I ordered the really nice (expensive) one from cheesemaking.com, but they are currently back-ordered.  Can't wait to get it, though.


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

BlueHeronFarm said:


> Oh yuck, you guys. My husband called to tell me he ordered one from Hoegger's (I'll say it, I don't care) and I told him to cancel, quick. I ordered the really nice (expensive) one from cheesemaking.com, but they are currently back-ordered.  Can't wait to get it, though.


Good deal :dance:


----------



## JHinCA (Sep 20, 2003)

Update on neighbor and cheese presses--New England Cheesemaking's press was backordered for so long that she canceled the order and got one from Lehman's. It looks pretty nice and she is happy with how it works.

Jean


----------

